# Charlotte Würdigs (Engelhardt) NEUE WEB SHOW: "Mein Loft"



## borstel (2 Juli 2013)

Charlotte Würdig, Ehefrau von Rapper Sido, ist selbst unter die Sprechgesangstechniker gegangen. Für ihre Show "Mein Loft – die Weibershow" liefert sie selbst den Titelsong. Die im Internet ausgestrahlte Sendung startet in einer Woche.

Charlotte Würdig geb. Engelhardt hat ihr Rap-Debüt gegeben. Die Moderatorin und Schauspielerin bringt in Kürze eine eigene Sendung namens "Mein Loft – die Weibershow" heraus, zu der die Sido-Gattin auch den gerappten Titelsong beisteuert. Nicht nur der Titel wirkt wie eine Hommage an den Track "Mein Block" ihres Ehemannes, auch Rhythmus und Zeilen erinnern an die Nummer aus dem Jahre 2004.

In dem etwas mehr als einminütigen Rap-Musikvideo bekommt auch Ehemann Sido sein Fett weg. Nachdem Charlotte Würdig die Crew von "Mein Loft – die Weibershow" vorstellt und um Abonnements ihres Kanals wirbt, verbannt sie ihren Gatten kurzerhand ins Hinterzimmer des Lofts. Offenbar kann sich das junge Ehepaar durchaus selbst auf die Schippe nehmen.

Worum geht es in "Mein Loft – die Weibershow"? Das verrät Charlotte Würdig, die seit Dezember 2012 mit Paul Würdig alias Sido verheiratet ist, im Infotext des entsprechenden Youtube-Kanals: "Im Großen und Ganzen ist 'Mein Loft' eine Sendung, von einer Frau, für alle Frauen, mit den dazugehörigen Themen."

Die 34-Jährige möchte damit alle Frauen ansprechen, arbeitende und Hausfrauen, glücklich verheiratete und alleinerziehende Frauen. Auch Transgender und Männer, die etwas lernen möchten, zählt das Format "Mein Loft – die Weibershow" zu ihrer Zielgruppe. Die Personality-Show startet am kommenden Montag, 29. April. 2013
BEI YOU TUBE!

Für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben!


----------

